
Show HN: Incorporate Chat into your application within minutes for free - duggalr2
https://os-chat-api.herokuapp.com/
======
duggalr2
Hey HN, I made an api very quickly this weekend that allows you to incorporate
chat into your application for free. I got tired of having to re-write a new
chat backend every time I needed chat for an application so I thought I would
make an API for it... The url linked to the post is mainly the
documentation/quick start with Django. I will be updating the
Readme/Documentation but I just wanted to see what the initial response to the
API would be!

